# Addon-Updater-Plugin



## Jurawhil (20. Oktober 2007)

Moin Moin!

Besten Dank für die neue Version von Blasc. Auf meinem Notebook funktioniert sie super - auch der Addon-Updater!
Leider funktioniert das Programm/ Addon-Plugin nicht auf meinem anderen PC. Es werden 0 Pakete, 0 Installiert & 0 Nicht Installiert angezeigt! Alle Einstellungen und Programme sind identisch und verschiedene Versuche wie auch Neuinstallationen blieben erfolglos! Leider habe ich im Forum auch keine passenden Beiträge/ Hilfe gefunden!

Es wäre super, wenn ihr einen hilfreichen Tip für mich hättet!

Vorab schon einmal vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

Und eine andere Frage: Ist es evtl. auch möglich die Updater-Funktion von "UI Central 3.0" (http://wowui.incgamers.com/?p=mod&m=2106) in Blasc zu integrieren? Somit wären dann (ggf. über eine weitere Schaltfläche) auch andere Addons (nicht-ACE-Addons) erfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


Beste Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clive (20. Oktober 2007)

ich hab das problem, dass dort wo die addons aufgelistet werden sollten nichts angezeigt wird
 glaub du meinst das gleiche, wär wirklich nett wenn wer was antworten könnte


----------



## Mistridir (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem.
bei mir wird angezeit:
Pakete 0
Installiert 0
Nicht Installiert 0

Obwohl ich viele Addons von Buffed habe und auch diese auf dem neusten stand sind.
Ich habe auch viel Ace addons
Hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell helfen.


----------



## idl0r (22. Oktober 2007)

versucht mal einen klick auf den refresh button (gruener pfeil) der sorgt dafuer das die "addon liste" neu geladen wird.
eventuell ist sie noch nicht gecached.


----------



## Splitterwind (23. Oktober 2007)

idl0r schrieb:


> versucht mal einen klick auf den refresh button (gruener pfeil) der sorgt dafuer das die "addon liste" neu geladen wird.
> eventuell ist sie noch nicht gecached.



Hab genau das selbe Problem - Hab 2 Computer mit WoW, Bei dem einen mit Vista läufts, da hatte ich noch die 2.0er Version und die meinte dann zu mir das die 2.2er Version draußen wäre, also hab ich die auch geupdated..

Bei dem anderen pc Windows xp, da hab ich gleich die 2.2er Version installiert und eben jenes Problem, 0 Installiert, 0 nicht installiert... der Refresh Pfeil bringt auch nichts, verbindung hat das Prog, die Serverdaten hochladen kann es, und es hat sich sogar in den Addons ordner installiert - was mir aber aufgefallen ist, bei der 2.2er Version - Installation : hat er mich nicht gefragt wo mein WoW Ordner sei, das hat er einfach ausgelassen...

Denke es liegt dadran, vermute er geht davon aus das den Standart WoW-Ordner hab...

Ist das bei den mit dem selben Problem genaus? (2.2er Installation, nicht WoW standartordner und keine frage nach Ordner bei Instal. ...)


----------



## Arzach (23. Oktober 2007)

also ich benutze windows xp und habe blasc über die update-funktion aktualisiert. es ist bei mir alles im standard-ordner untergebracht und trotzdem werden weder installierte noch nicht installierte addons erkannt bzw angezeigt. auch der "refresh"-button bringt leider keinen unterschied.

beim starten von blasc bleibt der ladebalken bei "Initialisierung - Lade Add-on-Liste" weiß und zeigt keinen fortschritt an und verschwindet dann auch ziemlich schnell.
der WowAceUpdater funktioniert hingegen einwandfrei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clive (24. Oktober 2007)

das mit dem refresh button klappt auch nicht


----------



## Mistridir (24. Oktober 2007)

Jo refresh bringt null!


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2007)

Habt Ihr als Vista-User World of Warcraft zufällig nach C:\Programme\ Installiert?


----------



## Signorum (24. Oktober 2007)

Unter XP zeigt er 1055 nicht Installierte, aber keins der vorhandenen

WoW liegt bei mir unter C:\Spiele\.. Es gibt auch keine Möglichkeit das Addon-Verzeichniss einzustellen.


----------



## Mistridir (25. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir ist WoW unter C:/Programme/ 
Ich benutze jedoch kein Vista. Sondern immer noch das alte.
Wohin muss es denn?


----------



## PiGrimar (25. Oktober 2007)

Durch ein wenig tüfteln hab ichs das Addon Plugin ans laufen bekommen.

1: Blasc gelöscht und neu instaliet, und zwar in den WoW Hauptordner, wergest es wenn Pkt. 2 auf anhieb funktioniert.

Brtf.: Windows XP Home und Norten Internet Security (Antivir+Firewall)

Firewall ausmachen, Blasc starten (wenn nicht schon getan), Rechtsklick auf das -B- in der Leiste -> Auktionen -> nach neuen Addons suchen. 

und Schon geht das Addon Plugin.

Muss jetzt nur noch die Firewall so einrichten das ich sie nicht immer ausschalten muss.
Einmal aus -> addon laden - > Firewall an kein Problem nur nach Rechner neustart muss ich die oben aufgeführte Prozedur nochmal so durchlaufen..


Hoffe konnte einige Tipps & oder Hilfe geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ehre & Stärke 
Grimar


----------



## Clive (26. Oktober 2007)

das hat bei mir leider auch nichts gebracht


----------



## Xeroxan (27. Oktober 2007)

Jurawhil schrieb:


> Leider funktioniert das Programm/ Addon-Plugin nicht auf meinem anderen PC. Es werden 0 Pakete, 0 Installiert & 0 Nicht Installiert angezeigt! Alle Einstellungen und Programme sind identisch und verschiedene Versuche wie auch Neuinstallationen blieben erfolglos! Leider habe ich im Forum auch keine passenden Beiträge/ Hilfe gefunden!



Ich habe exakt das gleiche Problem. Und das sogar auf zwei unterschiedlichen Rechnern. Auf beiden Rechnern ist WoW nicht im Standardverzeichnis von Windows installiert (C:\Programme...).

Vielleicht kann ja mal einer der Programmierer ein Statement dazu abgeben, woran das liegt, bzw. ob an dem Problem gearbeitet wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hollywood (28. Oktober 2007)

Habe genau das gleiche Problem. Es werden keine Addons erkannt/angezeigt!.


----------



## Mistridir (10. November 2007)

Irgendwie wurde das thema einfach vergessen schade


----------



## Clive (10. November 2007)

jo, denn jetzt wird die addon sektion auch nich mehr aktualisiert


----------



## ZAM (10. November 2007)

Das Problem mit der Addon-Liste nach der Neuinstallation hatte ich auch eben. 
Klickt einfach einmalig auf "Add-ons aktualisieren" - dann ist die Liste wieder vorhanden.


----------



## Clive (10. November 2007)

bei mir nicht...


----------



## Phexcaer (13. November 2007)

Hallo !

Habe leider vollkommen das selbe Problem !

Ich habe laut Addon Plugin nichts installiert, auch keine auswahl zum Installieren es wird einfach nichts angezeigt ! 

Ich habe mich nun bereits 3 Std. damit gespielt und nix erreicht....Firewall usw. waren sogar aus....auch da nix..

Habe 100mal auf den Refresh button getippt ! 

Habe gewartet und nix erschien..

und habe mittlerweile zum 9. Mal neu Blasc Client runtergeladen und installiert...und leider auch nix...keine Ahnung woran das liegt....ein Tip an mich ?

Benutze XP...

Und habe bei der Installation immer nur auf Weiter bei den Pfadangaben geklickt....


----------



## Regnor (13. November 2007)

Hallo, ich glaube das ist bei euch ein Einstellungsproblem.

Wenn ihr das BLASC Fenster öffnet, dann habt ihr ja die Menüpunkte links.
einer der Punkte wird sein "WoW-Add-ons". *Direkt da drunter* gibts einen Menüpunkt "Einstellungen".
Schaut bitte nach ob da der richtige Pfad zu eurer WoW Installation angegeben ist.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Phexcaer (13. November 2007)

Ja dort ist der richtige Pfad angegeben ! Hatte auch schon versucht irgendwie in das Interface Ordner verlinken vielleicht würde das klappen....aber das war ja verständlicherweise ein Fehlschlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie bin ich nun frustriert ! Hab grad Installation Nr. 11 und NR. 12 hinter mir ! Habe auch WoW neu aufgesetzt (das hat gedauert trotz gesicherter PAtches)


----------



## Regnor (13. November 2007)

Phexcaer schrieb:


> Ja dort ist der richtige Pfad angegeben ! Hatte auch schon versucht irgendwie in das Interface Ordner verlinken vielleicht würde das klappen....aber das war ja verständlicherweise ein Fehlschlag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm, okay.. ich überleg mir mal woran das liegen kann und mach hier ein paar tests
meld mich dann wieder

gruß
matze


----------



## Sinaida (13. November 2007)

Bei mir werden nur die Addons angezeigt, die ich mir über die Blasc-Oberfläche installiert habe.
Alle anderen werden nicht angezeigt.
Ich gehe davon aus, wenn ich diese nochmals über Blasc installiere, sind sie dann auch offiziell vorhanden.
Oder kann man die Addons manuell in irgendeiner Datei bei Blasc nachtragen?
Habe eigentlich keine Lust alle nochmal drüber zu installieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele Grüße von Sinaida

Edit: kann es sein, daß Blasc auch nur die Addons erkennt, die in der Liste aufgeführt sind?
Addons die ich u.a. noch habe sind z.B. Auctioneer, Atlas, Gatherer, MiniCoords, Necrosis, die finde ich so nicht in der Liste...


----------



## Jurawhil (13. November 2007)

Hallöle, da bin ich mal wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

So, nachdem ich mir die vielen Ratschläge hier angeschaut habe und viele - sehr viele - Neuinstallationen von Blasc, WOW und diverse andere Tricks und Kniffe ausprobiert habe, bin ich immer noch nicht weiter. Auf dem Notbook funzt das problemlos, auf dem anderen Rechner überhaupt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass ich auf dem Notebook die Updatefunktion von Blasc genutzt habe, beim anderen Rechner den Download und damit auch die Installation manuell vornahm. Aber obwohl ich versuchte, auch diesen Schritt zu wiederholen, hatte ich kein Erfolg!

Ich bin erstmal wieder auf WAU umgestiegen. Aber ich hoffe weiterhin auf euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


Bis demnächst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phexcaer (13. November 2007)

Hallo !

ICh weiss das das Blasc Update nur die Addons erkennt die man darüber installiert hat. Leider kann ich darüber nix installieren da es nix anzeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn dort stehen würde 25 Nicht installierte Addons...währ ich schon soooo froh ! 

Und nach neuinstallation von WoW waren ja auch alle Speicher leer usw. trotzdem 0


----------



## aturusan (14. November 2007)

Hi

Auch bei mir nix.

Viast32bit - WOW auf extra Partition  und unter Einstellungen eingetragen
Über das Taskicon Spiel starten kann ich WOW auch öffnen.

Hab Blasc schon vollständig Deinstalliert und die Ordner gelöscht.
Pakete,Installierte, Installierbare Addons bleiben leer.


----------



## ArcaJeth (14. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem.
Vor etwa 1h ging es (vermutlich) noch. Nach dem 2.3 Update hab ich WoW gestartet und bemerkt, dass es ein paar Probleme mit AddOns gab. Also WoW beendet und in die Blasc-AddOn-Liste geschaut, einige AddOns wurde als "updatebar" angezeigt. Als ich sie dann jedoch updaten wollte bekam ich nur kurz etwas von einem Socketfehler zu sehen (2 oder 3 Meldungen). Ich beendete daraufhin Blasc, startete es neu und die Liste war komplett leer ...
Nach einer Blasc De- und Neuinstallation das gleiche Bild. Habe dann Blasc nochmals deinstalliert und alle Reste entfernt (im Blascverzeichnis waren noch Dateien sowie alles was im WoW-Ordner auf Blasc hinwies).
PC-Neustart, Blasc Neuinstallation - keine Änderung. Habe dann das WoW-Ace Plugin (wird bei mir als Version 1.01 angezeigt) deaktiviert, Blasc beendet, wieder gestartet und das Plugin aktiviert. Da bekam ich dann eine Info "Unbekannter Fehler" und eine leere Liste.

Da fing ich dann an hier diesen Post zu schreiben.

Eben (also während des schreibens) bekam ich die Info es seien neue Plugins verfügbar, ich klickte drauf und die AddOnliste wurde geladen, alle updatebaren AddOns angezeigt und auch wie sonst immer aktuallisiert. Weshalb nun alles wieder geht, ich aber noch vor ein paar Minuten Probleme hatte weiß ich nicht. Ich wollte den halben Post nur nicht löschen, den ich hatte das Problem ja kurzzeitig und vielleicht hilft meine Ausführung bei der Fehlersuche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (14. November 2007)

ArcaJeth schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe das gleiche Problem.
> Vor etwa 1h ging es (vermutlich) noch. Nach dem 2.3 Update hab ich WoW gestartet und bemerkt, dass es ein paar Probleme mit AddOns gab. Also WoW beendet und in die Blasc-AddOn-Liste geschaut, einige AddOns wurde als "updatebar" angezeigt. Als ich sie dann jedoch updaten wollte bekam ich nur kurz etwas von einem Socketfehler zu sehen (2 oder 3 Meldungen). Ich beendete daraufhin Blasc, startete es neu und die Liste war komplett leer ...
> ...



Zur Zeit ist wowace überlastet/down
Deshalb können keine AddOn Daten geladen werden und die Liste ist leer.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Antonidas Chuttuhltu (14. November 2007)

Hi,
auch Ich habe das elbige Problem.

BS: Windows Vista Home Premium /Aktuell gehalten

Auf zweit PC keine Probleme mit Blasc

Zum Problem noch mal:

Bei Addons wird weder bei Installierte Pakete, Addons oder Nicht Installiert irgendwelche Addons angezeigt.
Auch mehrere Versuche mit Blasc Neuinstallation, Refreshen, Abgesicherter Modus, Blasc als Admin ausführen haben den gwünscheten Erfolg erbracht.

Es währe doch mal schön wenn ein Supporter hier zu Stellung beziehen könnte, da Blasc an sich ein schönes Programm ist, vor allem jetzt da es auch Addons Aktuell halten kann.
Währe doch mal schön wenn ein Supporter Stellung hier zu beziehen könnte.
Oder machen wir alle was verkehrt das wir unsere Addons von anderen Seiten geloaded haben und nicht von buffed.de ??


----------



## aturusan (14. November 2007)

Er hat uns doch eine Info gegeben.

Als Tipp: Man könnt doch eventuell eine Rückmeldung in Blasc einbauen, in der Art "Aktuell keine Verbindung zur Datenbank möglich, bitte versuchen Sie es später noch mal"

Einfach nix anzeigen verwirrt nur.


----------



## Regnor (14. November 2007)

aturusan schrieb:


> Als Tipp: Man könnt doch eventuell eine Rückmeldung in Blasc einbauen, in der Art "Aktuell keine Verbindung zur Datenbank möglich, bitte versuchen Sie es später noch mal"
> 
> Einfach nix anzeigen verwirrt nur.



Jupp, schon auf der ToDo Liste aufgenommen


----------



## Phexcaer (16. November 2007)

Leider ist das nicht mein Problem !

Habe dieses Ausbleiben von irgendeiner Art von Meldung durchgehend schon seit BLASC diese Funktion hat. Derzeit installiere ich wieder per Hand ! 

Denke aber mal das ist wohl nur ein Problem Weniger daher ist es schlecht nach zu vollziehen. Habs auf all meinen PCs zuhause nun WoW Installiert und BLASC dazu. Fazit: Es geht bei keinem !

Kann ganz normal meine Daten hochladen usw. aber die Addon Funktion geht nicht ! Muss man da irgendwelche Ports freigeben die mein Router vielleciht sperrt ?


----------



## Caramon (16. November 2007)

Bei mir ist's genauso: 

Die Charakterdaten werden soweit korrekt aktualisiert, die Boss-Kills leider nicht immer, aber das ist 'n anderer Thread glaub ich.

Bei den Addons steht bei mir Paktete:0 Installiert:0 Nicht installiert:0 und das ist definitiv nicht so. Hab die Giga UI drauf wo ja schon einige Addons drin sind. Das aktualisieren über Ace-Updater funktioniert übrigens, würde aber lieber den Service von buffed nutzen, da er mir eigentlich bequemer scheint.

Firewall ausschalten, grünen Button drücken, Blasc neu-installieren....... alles schon mehrfach ausprobiert ohne Ergebnis. WoW ist bei mir im Verzeichnis E/Programme untergebracht. War bisher nie 'n Problem.

Hoffe doch mal auf baldige Hilfe.


----------



## Caramon (16. November 2007)

/delete pls sorry für doppelpost


----------



## Caramon (16. November 2007)

Grad nochmal probiert und nach Ausschalten der Firewall (Norton) lief's alles korrekt und so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab. 

Muss ich da bestimmte Ports jetzt freigeben, damit das ganze automatisch ablaufen kann?


----------



## Catagoth (16. November 2007)

Caramon schrieb:


> Grad nochmal probiert und nach Ausschalten der Firewall (Norton) lief's alles korrekt und so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab.
> 
> Muss ich da bestimmte Ports jetzt freigeben, damit das ganze automatisch ablaufen kann?



Ohne das Protokoll bei BLASC zu kennen: In einer Personal Firewall muß das Programm, das auf externe Daten zugreifen will, in der Firewall freigegeben sein.


----------



## Clive (20. Dezember 2007)

tja, jetzt mit der neuen version von blasc wird mir angezeigt, dass keine verbindung zum wowace.com server hergestellt werden kann

und ausserdem kann ich das neue plugin nicht installieren

edit: jetzt tritt auch die meldung Unbekannter Fehler auf, wenn ich blasc 2 mit dem addon updater plugin laden will

edit 2: JAA, danke euch programierern, bei mir funktionierts jetzt. würde gerne wissen, woran es lag. könnt ihr mir das sagen?


----------

